
Kindle edition of Effective Programming by Jeff Atwood (Coding Horror) for $0.00 - fmariluis
http://www.amazon.com/Effective-Programming-More-Writing-ebook/dp/B008HUMTO0/
======
jiggy2011
This seems to basically be a bunch of Jeff's blog posts in book form. Some of
it is interesting to facilitate discussions but how much more "effective" a
programmer it will make you seems pretty dubious.

I would recommend reading the book "code complete" for more specific tips
about thinking about the code you write.

~~~
menacingly
I second the recommendation for Code Complete. If you're looking for tactical
construction advice, better to take it from someone with an established
history of having constructed software.

~~~
matheusalmeida
There's no doubt that it's a very extensive book on software development and a
very good one but I personally don't recommend it. If one really wants to know
about software development, I find that it's much better to join an open
source project and discuss the development of the project with other people
than just reading about software development. It's almost the same thing as
learning everything about an internal combustion engine but having no idea how
to fix one.

In hindsight perhaps I shouldn't have bought the kindle edition of the book
(Code Complete) because it's a very large book and it's not those kinds of
books where we must read from cover to cover and I don't think it's very
practical to read those books in a kindle but perhaps it's just me. Just my 2
cents.

~~~
why-el
I agree with this. As a senior, I followed Jeff's recommendation and bought
Code Complete, but I found that a lot of it is becoming mainstream language. A
book that thought me more personally is Effective Java, because I think some
of its sections go way beyond Java and touch on some serious issues developers
deal with, like how you structure and document APIs, when to use some patterns
and so on..

------
amitdugar
Is there some way to get alerted about other such $0 offers from Kindle?

------
ta12121
You mean the guy who thinks you should email yourself your passwords to store
them safely?

~~~
yuhong
The funny thing is that many sites does password reset via email anyway.

~~~
xsmasher
Most passwords resets do not mail you the password; they usually mail you a
unique URL which you can use to reset the password, which often generates a
second mail telling you the password was changed.

That prevents anyone from "sneaking" into your account, even if the can snoop
your mail / copy your inbox. You'll see the intrusion, and you'll be unable to
log into the service after the password is changed.

Storing the password in plain-text in your inbox has none of that protection.

------
soitgoes
Looks like the offer has now ended. I'm seeing the US version for $4.79 and
the UK version is £3.02.

~~~
feefie
True. It was $0 for me yesterday but not today. This reinforces my unhealthy
belief that I must check my news feeds constantly throughout the day,
everyday, nonstop, lest I miss out on... saving $5. :)

------
mkhalil
I have never picked up a software dev book and used it to learn development,
mostly just learned by doing. I was curious though, how do most of you read
these things? Do you practice while reading, or can I take my iPad to a
secluded area and just read my way through it? Any response would be
appreciate, thanks!

~~~
why-el
The method that works for me:

1\. Give the book a quick read. Essentially just to know what it covered and
how the book approaches/covers the topics you are interested in.

2\. Now that you know what the book covers and have a fuzzy idea about it, go
straight to the section that concerns you most as the need arrises.

------
jbigelow76
No such love for us Nook users. I checked Atwood's site for maybe a posting
pointing to a free epub version, no go there either. Sad panda.

~~~
zubiaur
You still can buy it for the kindle pc app. Then, with Calibre, you can remove
the DRM and convert it to epub or whatever format is suitable for the nook.

~~~
adfadf
> Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited

There is no DRM on this book, luckily enough.

~~~
ihuman
But its still in Amazon's ebook format. Calibre allows you to convert it to
something a Nook can read.

------
pbiggar
I could be wrong, but doesn't the author make no money from these "deals" and
have no say in whether they happen? I'm not sure that's something I'd like to
do to an author I like.

~~~
Evbn
The publisher gets a minimum royalty/commission per sale, regardless of how
Amazon discounts promotion, except in the case where the publisher joins the
Free X of the Day rotation.

------
webmanoffesto
It says $6.60 when I check the page. Because I'm browsing from outside the US?
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B008HUMTO0&linkCode=as2&tag=asdfdsa-20)

~~~
amitdugar
I think the offer is closed. I was able to download the free copy from outside
US. Maybe just a 24 hour offer.

------
Miademora
Due to copyright restrictions, the Kindle title you're trying to purchase is
not available in your country: Germany.

~~~
Derbasti
Unless, of course, you were to look at amazon.de, where the book is just as
freely available as at amazon.co.uk or amazon.com.

At least it was a few hours ago. Now it is back to its normal price.

------
laacz
I think, that this kind of post ir misleading. During past month there has
been several of those "Kindle edition for free", which does not represent
actual price (at least for people not from USA). Same here - edition I see
(from Latvia) is priced at $7.59.

------
nathanpc
Awesome eBook for free is awesome. Just bought it for my Kindle and for sure
I'll be reading this during the weekend.

Thanks for the tip! ;)

~~~
fmariluis
You're welcome :)

------
andyrubio
Not in the UK - why TF not?

~~~
hackerboos
Amazon.com redirects to the UK homepage when you click "Continue shopping on
Amazon UK" for some bizarre reason.

~~~
mmahemoff
Although a lot of pathnames match across US-UK, I don't think they've fully
harmonised all the IDs or have any efficient way to tell which ones actually
match. So apparently they're just playing safe by redirecting to homepage.

I'm not surprised as even those geo-targeted "Continue shopping" messages are
fairly recent. I once wrote a Teleporter script to switch between Amazons
(<http://softwareas.com/domain-teleporter-greasemonkey-script>) and if they're
redirecting to homepage, it's still useful!

------
jongalloway2
100% of Jeff's posts are must reads. You'll agree with some, disagree with
others, but all of them make you think. Worth twice the $0 cost!!!

~~~
arunoda
Yeah. This should be awesome. twice the $0 also means $0 too.

------
pws5068
Sweet, I look forward to reading this. Thanks

------
jonaphin
Just in time for the long weekend! :)

~~~
jonaphin
Oh my, did I not say thank you!?

Thank you for the link! I love Jeff Atwood! CodingHorror.com's RSS is one of
my favorite Google Reader Feeds

------
mykhal
<http://xkcd.com/1098/>

------
n3bu
Thanks for the link

------
grimborg
Not in Europe.

------
fts89
US:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B008HUMTO0&linkCode=as2&tag=asdfdsa-20)
UK:
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_qf_s...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=2506&creative=9298&creativeASIN=B008HUMTO0&link_code=as3&tag=shopweek-21)
DE:
[http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_qf_sp_a...](http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=2514&creative=9386&creativeASIN=B008HUMTO0&link_code=as3&tag=shopweek0f-21)
FR:
[http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_qf_sp_a...](http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=shopweek00-21&link_code=as3&camp=2522&creative=9474&creativeASIN=B008HUMTO0)
ES:
[http://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_qf_sp_a...](http://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=shopweek06-21&linkCode=as2&camp=3626&creative=24790&creativeASIN=B008HUMTO0)
IT:
[http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_qf_sp_a...](http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B008HUMTO0/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=shopweek0a-21&linkCode=as2&camp=3370&creative=23322&creativeASIN=B008HUMTO0)

------
ynh
Great Book

